# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  MATAR, patrol robot, Agency for Science, Technology and Research (A*STAR), Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Agency for Science, Technology and Research

Home page - a-star.edu.sg/i2r/I2R-News/MATAR-30

----------


## Airicist

MATAR 3.0 - Robo-cop of the Future

Dec 8, 2019




> Meet MATAR, the robo-cop of the future!
> 
> The MATAR 3.0 is a smart patrol robot that employs A*STAR’s technologies in AI and robotics. A collaboration between A*STAR's I2R, MHA’s Home Team Science and Technology Agency (HTX) and the Singapore Police Force, MATAR is equipped with sound and aerial surveillance capabilities. 
> 
> The robot could potentially complement the work of ground officers in looking out for suspicious activities, and projecting the police's presence.

----------

